# CNC vadība / mehānika >  fotoaparāta kustīga statīva izveide

## vienais

pieņemsim, ka ir canon ciparu kamera, kura ir vadāma caur pc. vakar vakarā ienāca prātā sekojoša ideja. kā būtu ja uzmeistarotu priekš šāda fočuka statīvu-podestu, kurš spēj grozīt fočuku x un y asīs (pietuvinājums tiek kontrolēts ar optisko kameras zoom caur pc). visam tam jānotiek caur pc (pieslēguma interfeiss pagaidām ir nebūtisks). ja fočuks sver 500-700 g (atkarībā no optikas tipa), tad kāds motors ir nepieciešams? kāda mehānika ir nepieciešama? cik grūti to piejūgt kādam mikrokotrolierim? varbūt kāds ir redzējis netā līdzīgus projektus?

----------


## Vikings

Nedomāju, ka tāda statīva izveide būtu īpaši sarežģīta. Ļoti rupji prātā uzmetot konstrukciju sanāk, ka motors, kurš kameru grozītu uz augšu un leju būtu ar aptuveni 0,5Nm griezes momentu (pieņēmu, ka tie 500 grami karājas 10cm no motora vārpstas centra), motoram, kurš groza kameru apkārt vertikālajai asij, domāju, pietiktu ar 0,2 vai 0,3 Nm griezes momenta soļu motoru. Tā kā liels ātrums (manuprāt) šajā gadījumā nav svarīgs tad griezes moments ir svarīgākais parametrs motora izvēlē. Te derētu pat krievu DŠI 200 motoru jaudīgās modifikācijas.
Motoru vadības var veidot uz jau gatavām mikroshēmām. Uz mikroshēmas un rezistoru strāvu stabilizācijas tas sanāktu salīdzinoši lēti.
Vadības programmai var izmantot modificētu Mach3 rokas vadībā uzkonfigurētu lai vada divas rotācijas asis. Var taisīt arī savu vadības programmu, kas atbilstu konkrētām prasībām...

Tas tā, apmēram...

----------

